# Is this Tag Heuer watch authentic



## justthinking132 (Dec 5, 2009)

front of watch marked: Tag Heuer Link Automatic Tiger Woods & autographed Yoshikatsu Kawaguchi in red

back of watch marked: Swiss Made, Tag Heuer, CN111B.BA0337, Limited Edition 1996/2000, Yoshikatsu Kawaguchi, June 2002, and autographed by Yoshikatsu Kawaguchi in the middle

Clasp is marked: Stainless Steel

Crown is marked: Heuer

Dials on the watch glow in the dark

How can you tell if it's authentic? It's a beautiful watch. Nothing on it looks fake. A friend is wanting to sell it.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

A serial number that starts with "C" is a chronometer and a "W" is a watch

That watch has a serial of CN111B, and it is not a chronometer, so I would call it a fake:rodekaart

edit: and by chronometer i mean chronograph ....


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Surprisingly, the guy in this forum has the same watch, 1996/2000.

http://www.chronocentric.com/forums/counterfeit/index.cgi?noframes;read=763

I think we both know what this is......


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Yea and the inside of that bracelet is wrong


----------



## justthinking132 (Dec 5, 2009)

How do you know if it is a chronometer watch? No I don't know alot about watches but I googled it and found Omega chronometer watches made just like this with numbers around it.

And how do you know, just because someone else has a watch with the same markings, that it would make this watch fake, a fake watch replicated from an authenic, may show the same markings, right? 

I found an authenic Tag Heuer watch online with this same exact band my watch has. 

Not convinced yet. How much do jewelers charge to authenicate a watch?


----------



## c7aea (Jan 4, 2009)

I thought the C stood for Chronograph and that is certainly not a chronograph. 
A Chronometer means that the movement is within COSC specs. 
Usually fakes all have the same #s its alot cheaper to make. 

I think it is definitely a fake because of the bracelet. Those links use pins to hold the links, on a real link bracelet there are no pushpins except on the link closest to the clasp.


----------



## justthinking132 (Dec 5, 2009)

Couldn't the links have just been adjusted for size? You can add/remove links if needed, right? These pins are not in all of the links, just at the front of the watch, and several at the back where the clasp is.


----------



## justthinking132 (Dec 5, 2009)

Here's a pic of an authentic Tag watch I found online, the papers are with it, and if you look closely toward the right, you will see that the pins are in three of the links on that side by the clasp, just like mine. Sorry but your wrong about that.


----------



## justthinking132 (Dec 5, 2009)

one thing I read online to prove authencity is to see if the watch glows in the dark after holding it up to a light for a minute or two, and if it holds it's glow. this watch holds it's glow.

another thing I found is that if it is authentic, it will state Swiss made.

I also found where the fakes will state japanese made or such on them, this watch doesn't have no such marking.

the guy that had this watch originally said he paid $1600 for it. and they are swaring it is authentic. uh guess we just bought it for $250 (dumbo didn't let me find out first if it's authentic for sure). oh well.


----------



## justthinking132 (Dec 5, 2009)

are there any price guide books for these watches?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

justthinking132 said:


> one thing I read online to prove authencity is to see if the watch glows in the dark after holding it up to a light for a minute or two, and if it holds it's glow. this watch holds it's glow.
> 
> Even fake watches will have lume.
> 
> ...


In addition to the above, the bracelet is wrong. the Link bracelet links come apart and also are split down the middle and can separate into half links. Look at the under side of your bracelet. There is no vertical split in the link. In other words, the link is all one piece. Real TAG's links are made of 2 pieces per link.

I'm sorry, but even though it may be a well made, perfectly functioning watch, it is not authentic.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

justthinking132 said:


> How do you know if it is a chronometer watch? No I don't know alot about watches but I googled it and found Omega chronometer watches made just like this with numbers around it.
> 
> And how do you know, just because someone else has a watch with the same markings, that it would make this watch fake, a fake watch replicated from an authenic, may show the same markings, right?
> 
> ...


Considering this one would be identified as fake in about 15 seconds, they wouldn't charge you.

The problem is, I dont believe this watch was ever made by TAG with those markings. And think about it, if several watches are limited editions and they have the same number (1996 of 2000 made) it is clear they just made several of each and didnt bother to change a number.

When was the last time you saw two authentic watches with the same number - never!


----------



## justthinking132 (Dec 5, 2009)

you got me there, the links don't come apart. and we just purchased it, hahaha on us I guess.


----------



## c7aea (Jan 4, 2009)

justthinking132 said:


> Here's a pic of an authentic Tag watch I found online, the papers are with it, and if you look closely toward the right, you will see that the pins are in three of the links on that side by the clasp, just like mine. Sorry but your wrong about that.
> View attachment 237435


I cant see much in that pic. There will be a small spring bar where the micro adjustment is then there will be 1 push pin next. That is how the bracelet is taken apart. Removing the pin will cause the link to split revealing a screw to take off the other half and allow the next link up to be split. But you already said the links are 1 piece verifying it is fake. Also what really was a red flag:rodekaart are the holes in the lugs! it looks like those too use a push pin, not even a spring bar. Or where you insert a tool to compress a spring bar?:think: This is what a link bracelet (including mine) should look like. You can see the back of the watch lugs where you access the spring bar too. The newer ones are slightly different.


----------



## bmwfreak (Jun 7, 2008)

justthinking132 said:


> you got me there, the links don't come apart. and we just purchased it, hahaha on us I guess.


CN111# should be a 2000 series chronograph, not a LINK series watch.


----------



## c7aea (Jan 4, 2009)

this pic is even better. You can also see the newer style end links. And you can more clearly see the 2 push pins that I was referring to.


----------

